# Rogers 3G Data Unacceptable



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm in the Ottawa downtown region, and by god the 3G service is absolute ****e here.

It took 20 mins to send this 500KB screenshot to my email at work... am I the only one that's constantly getting screwed with 3G service? WTF am I paying for?


----------



## lang (Jun 9, 2010)

Rogers does suck. That's why I use Bell for mobile. 

Don't know about downtown, but in Kanata I've seen over 5 Mbps down on my iPad 3G. 

Update: The result was just taken from inside an office building in Nepean.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

I think the problem lies within the downtown core of Ottawa. I'm about ready to call and complain again and get free data until they fix it. Cause it's horrible. Just over lunch I was outside with 5 bars, and ehmac.ca didn't even finish loading in the whole time I was out there (for 5 minutes). 

RANT

Not only that, but when sending the email with the attachment from the first post, it took 20 mins, but also drained 8% of my battery. To send 1 email! 

Ridiculous. 

/RANT


----------



## lang (Jun 9, 2010)

Rounder said:


> I think the problem lies within the downtown core of Ottawa.


Very likely - next time I'm downtown, I'll run another test.

(Not to revisit AntennaGate, but are you sure you're holding your iPhone properly? :lmao


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

lang said:


> Very likely - next time I'm downtown, I'll run another test.
> 
> (Not to revisit AntennaGate, but are you sure you're holding your iPhone properly? :lmao


LOL yeah it's definitely not my phone. When I go to Mississauga I get incredibly fast speeds.


----------



## genexxa (Jun 10, 2006)

Here's what I'm getting in Ottawa

Download 1.12 Mbps
Upload 0.15 Mbps


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2011)

The last couple of times I was in downtown Ottawa I saw the same horrible results. Most other places I get great speeds.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Seems I don't demand enough of my iPhone. I am inside a building, downtown and have a fraction of what you are experiencing...meh....I thought it loaded FB and website fast enough...it is a cell phone afterall...

Test Date: Mar 31, 2011 1:41 PM
Connection Type: Cellular
Server: Ottawa, ON
Download: 0.04 Mbps
Upload: 0.02 Mbps
Ping: 615 ms


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Just ran another test. 

Server: Ottawa, ON
Download: 0.39 Mbps
Upload: 0.05 Mbps
Ping: 315 ms 

I've actually called Rogers again and my case has been escalated again. I know people in Kanata / Orleans are getting decent speeds. The problem is congestion in the downtown area. I'm screwed because I work and live down here. 

I'll be on their arses until they fix this. Quite frankly I'm tired of paying for a service that I'm clearly not getting. They advertise up to 7Mbps... yeah, I've never seen anything over 4Mbps downtown Ottawa.

I have a 6GB Data plan that I can't even use!

Part of the problem is that people are just accepting the fact that these are the speeds we get and aren't calling it in. But it's really unacceptable. If I want to surf on my phone during the day at decent speeds, I should damn well be able to.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm lucky in that I work just west of downtown so get decent ( though not great speeds at work) and while I live dt I generally don't find the speed to be too bad in the evenings and wknds though on the rare instance when I'm dt on a wkday for lunch it's almost unusable and there is a DRAMATIC drop in speed as I'm riding the bus home coming into dt at lebreton the Internet and streaming radio always seem to start to drop/ skip... This after working fine all day. And then back to working good after about 6... Coverage in my building is pretty bad too but I can't really be bothered enough to complain... I would just switch but neither telus or bell seem to be willing to match my plan.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Paul82 said:


> I'm lucky in that I work just west of downtown so get decent ( though not great speeds at work) and while I live dt I generally don't find the speed to be too bad in the evenings and wknds though on the rare instance when I'm dt on a wkday for lunch it's almost unusable and there is a DRAMATIC drop in speed as I'm riding the bus home coming into dt at lebreton the Internet and streaming radio always seem to start to drop/ skip... This after working fine all day. And then back to working good after about 6... Coverage in my building is pretty bad too but I can't really be bothered enough to complain... I would just switch but neither telus or bell seem to be willing to match my plan.


Evenings and weekends are usually just ok for me, nothing to write home about, but it's usable. However most of the evenings I'm home using Wifi. 

You guys are definitely pointing out that I'm not alone in the "downtown Ottawa 3G service sucks".


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

How do take a picture of your iPhone screen again?

ETA: Never mind, figured it out. 

Here's the speed at home using Shaw high speed WiFi.
The other picture, same home, using Rogers 3G. Quite the diparity.


----------



## bouche (Jan 9, 2006)

Yeah, it's brutal for me too.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Of course after 6pm when I least need the 3G it actually works have decent.


----------



## Dogz (Sep 4, 2009)

I work downtown Ottawa and it is crap. It goes downhill big time at lunch hour and again around 4pm. I tether quite a bit on my lunch hour and some days I can do nothing. I have complained but get no where.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Dogz said:


> I work downtown Ottawa and it is crap. It goes downhill big time at lunch hour and again around 4pm. I tether quite a bit on my lunch hour and some days I can do nothing. I have complained but get no where.


Yes, I was at a lunch meeting downtown and thought my iPhone had a problem! No 3G speed!
Thank god I don't work there!


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Downtown Ottawa @ 6:30am. Sitting on a bus, stopped at a light.

Test Date: Apr 1, 2011 6:24 AM
Connection Type: Cellular
Server: Ottawa, ON
Download: 2.60 Mbps
Upload: 0.25 Mbps
Ping: 316 ms


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Test Date: Apr 1, 2011 8:44 AM
Connection Type: Cellular
Server: Ottawa, ON
Download: 1.51 Mbps
Upload: 0.29 Mbps
Ping: 389 ms 

I know some people would say, well that's not bad. But I still think we should be getting upwards of 5-6Mbps.


----------



## Diveloop (Apr 1, 2011)

I've been experiencing outrageously bad Rogers 3G speeds in downtown Ottawa (during business hours) for months. I've complained to Rogers multiple times--going so far as to prove it to employees in person--but got nowhere.

Usually, I see pings around 350ms, and download speeds below 0.1 Mbps. In fact, about 50% of the time my Speedtest app won't find a server or complete the ping test before I lose interest in putting a number to how bad it really is.

Currently (2:52PM Friday) on Rogers 3G, downtown Ottawa
Bars: 4
Ping: 284
Down: 0.17 Mbps
Up: 0.02 Mbps

Just one tiny step up from completely useless.


----------



## equisol (Jan 12, 2008)

The bad service from Rogers is a standard to them. That is why I signed with Telus for my iPad. I work downtown as well, and get the same crappy results when I use Rogers over the iPhone, and great results on the iPad, both devices being next to each other.
To sum it up: Rogers service is a disgrace. We need some competition from the US or Europe.


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

I have the same problem at work in down town Toronto. It's fine in the morning but degrades as the day goes on and comes back to full speed at night. I blame my office's proximity to the Eaton Centre!


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

On a Saturday morning. Works perfect... Go figure.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Mrsam said:


> I have the same problem at work in down town Toronto. It's fine in the morning but degrades as the day goes on and comes back to full speed at night. I blame my office's proximity to the Eaton Centre!


Yeah, I get the same around there - full bars and slow speeds.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Well, this lunchtime again, I was unable to surf or do anything data related, Tech Support has not called me back after they escalated the issue. 

Being persistent as I am, phone Rogers Retentions and explained once again to them what's going on. In exchange, I accepted $15 (50% off data), for 3 months and if that 3 month hits and still the same, the credit will be extended.

I did mention I was not the only one in downtown Ottawa experiencing this, but she stated that they've received no calls about the issue. I asked the best way for people to complain about the problem without having to call, wait and get nothing out of it, and she suggested that I direct people to Rogers.com and use the online email complaint thingy. As more and more complaints roll in, she said they will be forced to address the issue by adding an additional tower, but they need the information that people are experiencing extremely slow speeds in order to escalate it and get something done.

So if you're in downtown Ottawa and have extremely slow speeds like I do, complain! And let's get usable service lol


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

It's bad in downtown Vancouver as well, particularly in the PM rush hour when everyone's heading out of the office and furiously using data on their smart phones.


----------



## The_E (May 29, 2010)

dona83 said:


> It's bad in downtown Vancouver as well, particularly in the PM rush hour when everyone's heading out of the office and furiously using data on their smart phones.


Agreed! I've never been able to achieve better than 1.5Mbps downtown vancouver and I almost never break 2Mbps at my home in the suburbs (which has very good signal strength). 

They keep sending me acquisition offers for Rocket Stick mobile internet… that's freakin laughable.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Yesterday noon ! 
Boo ...


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

I've never had decent 3G results in downtown Ottawa. I live in Barrhaven/work in Stittsville and haven't ever really had an issue with 3G, other than the random dead spot.


----------



## equisol (Jan 12, 2008)

Rounder said:


> I did mention I was not the only one in downtown Ottawa experiencing this, but she stated that they've received no calls about the issue. I asked the best way for people to complain about the problem without having to call, wait and get nothing out of it, and she suggested that I direct people to Rogers.com and use the online email complaint thingy. As more and more complaints roll in, she said they will be forced to address the issue by adding an additional tower, but they need the information that people are experiencing extremely slow speeds in order to escalate it and get something done.
> 
> So if you're in downtown Ottawa and have extremely slow speeds like I do, complain! And let's get usable service lol


Or cancel the service and switch to Telus, that is more efficient as:
1. You will get immediatelly better speed,
2. It will hurt their bottom line, and they may react a bit faster, because they do not care about complaints, only about profit


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

equisol said:


> Or cancel the service and switch to Telus, that is more efficient as:
> 1. You will get immediatelly better speed,
> 2. It will hurt their bottom line, and they may react a bit faster, because they do not care about complaints, only about profit


Yeah I thought about switching.. but...

Why would I switch to a network that:

1) Falls to No Service outside of 3G zones.
2) Will not match my currently unbeatable Rogers deal 
(37.50 plus tax for 6GB of Data, 200 Weekday Minutes, Unlimited Eve/Wknd's starting @ 6, 2500 Txt, Voicemail, Caller ID) - 50% data discount now for 3 months.

I could find more reasons, but those two make it hard to switch...


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

I have had the same issue for months downtown Ottawa, called numerous times.
When they say they don't receive calls from other customers about this issue, call BS and tell them we're not stupid...
I have an open ticket about this which is linked to an incident on their side (so anyone with this issue should try to get their call linked to this incident).
I have ****ty connections, going up and down through the day, sometime painfully slow, sometimes I can't even open a web page and then a few seconds later its fast but never last long...
After complaining a lot, doing all the BS they asked me (they even suggested my phone was faulty and I should get a replacement from Apple!!), now I call them once a month to remind them that the issue is still here, and they waive my $30 fee for the 6GB plan, so I've been on free data (or lack thereof) since last November...
I'd rather pay my $30 and have a decent service though...

The incident # about some 3G defect downtown Ottawa is I340990461.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

harzack86 said:


> I have had the same issue for months downtown Ottawa, called numerous times.
> When they say they don't receive calls from other customers about this issue, call BS and tell them we're not stupid...
> I have an open ticket about this which is linked to an incident on their side (so anyone with this issue should try to get their call linked to this incident).
> I have ****ty connections, going up and down through the day, sometime painfully slow, sometimes I can't even open a web page and then a few seconds later its fast but never last long...
> ...


I'm glad I'm not the only one calling about this. It's painfully slow EVERY freakin' DAY! I got a call last Friday which they were supposed to call me again, but I have not heard back since. I'm due to call them again. Is it so much to ask that the data I pay for be actually useable!?


----------



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

Rounder said:


> I'm in the Ottawa downtown region, and by god the 3G service is absolute ****e here.
> 
> It took 20 mins to send this 500KB screenshot to my email at work... am I the only one that's constantly getting screwed with 3G service? WTF am I paying for?


When I first saw this screen shot, I thought that the numbers looked pretty good compared to my backwoods reception. That was 10 days ago. Now i am using am iPhone tethered (= using the Personal Hotspot feature of the iPhone), ( connected by USB to the desktop iMac). 

Now it is at least 4 times as fast as it was with a Sierra 598 wireless modem.


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

I just ran a speedtest.net on Rogers 3G downtown Ottawa:
Ping = 291 ms
Download = 0.05 Mbps
Upload = 0.04 Mbps

tptptptptptptptptptptptp


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

harzack86 said:


> I just ran a speedtest.net on Rogers 3G downtown Ottawa:
> Ping = 291 ms
> Download = 0.05 Mbps
> Upload = 0.04 Mbps
> ...


LOL it's laughable how bad the speeds are. I've gotten 2 callbacks for the Tech Department at Rogers and they still haven't provided any additional info whether it's fixed, being fixed, etc.


----------



## equisol (Jan 12, 2008)

Although I switched to Telus for my iPad, and get great service and good speed anywhere downtown and out in the boonies, I am still stuck with the abominable service when I use my iPhone.
*There must be something we can do*, because although I have an open ticket, they do not care.
The latest was that they told me that they guaranteed the speed for my home location (or where they send the bill), and do not have to guarantee anything else, what a load of crap.
tptptptptptptptptptptptp

Any suggestions?


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

It's not just Rogers. I've just activated a data plan with Bell. I turned off wireless and checked out the cellular network. It's horrendous! Worse than dial up. Is this what we're to expect with 3G. I sure hope not.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

So, out of curiosity, I asked a friend to do a speed test with me (that's not on the Rogers network), real time next to each other trying to load apple.ca on our iPhone 4's.

Virgin iPhone 4: Took 4 seconds to load the site.
Rogers iPhone 4: Took 22 seconds to load the site.

I'm really starting to wonder why I'm even with Rogers...


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

the problem i am finding is - when I am outside - or in my car it is okay... 
but once i hit the malls or offices... - it slows to a crawl... yes it is sad...
I am with rogers but not planning on leaving as we are bundle pricing.. LOL


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Well apparently the "issue is being fixed". They are supposed to call me when it's been resolved. Looking forward to this... lol


----------



## equisol (Jan 12, 2008)

Just do not hold your breath, you would run out of air before they call you.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Well they still haven't called. Yesterday I got really fed up, again took about 20 minutes to send a picture through email (1.3MB). Got through to Tech Support about my case escalation, he went to Tier 2, and Tier 2 notified him it was currently above them, and above the guys above them. So I told him this is frustrating and he agreed, I then told him I think I'll be leaving Rogers, he then transfers me to Retentions. Retentions then offered an additional $10 Data Credit for 3 years over the $5 Data credit I currently have... I accepted, but man, it's impossible to use my iPhone during the day!

Can't find a Carrier that comes close to this  

This is currently my Rogers Plan:

200 Weekday|Unlimited E/W @6|100 LD|CID|VM|CW|2500 SMS Unlimited incoming|6GB DATA|$27.50 + GRF + HST


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

that reeks of the "ill buy it cause its 50% off" mentality. whats the point of having a "great deal" on a phone plan if you can't use it the way you want to?


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

These days is worse than ever.
They called home, left a message and my wife discarded it thinking it was some phone spam... so they closed my case saying I didn't get back to them so it must have been fixed...
I re-opened the case yesterday, saying its worse than ever. I keep getting free data (or lack thereof) month after month, but keep telling them I'd rather pay for a service that work as expected.
So I'm also now putting it on the public place, spamming Rogers twitter accounts with links to my speedtest.net screen captures everyday, saying how worse this gets and telling the world that Rogers doesn't do anything to fix it... We'll see if this works or if like anything else they can't care less...
Maybe once the bad PR and cost of refund or retention will overbalance the actual cost of fixing things, they might move their asses...

The guy on the phone even told me that Ottawa will be the lucky city to get the first implementation of the new 4G network for Rogers... Like I'd care eh!


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

harzack86 said:


> These days is worse than ever.
> They called home, left a message and my wife discarded it thinking it was some phone spam... so they closed my case saying I didn't get back to them so it must have been fixed...
> I re-opened the case yesterday, saying its worse than ever. I keep getting free data (or lack thereof) month after month, but keep telling them I'd rather pay for a service that work as expected.
> So I'm also now putting it on the public place, spamming Rogers twitter accounts with links to my speedtest.net screen captures everyday, saying how worse this gets and telling the world that Rogers doesn't do anything to fix it... We'll see if this works or if like anything else they can't care less...
> ...


I know that it's definitely not getting any better. It's quite annoying to say the least. I feel the same that I don't care if I'm getting something free or not, the point is I'm not able to use the service during the day which is crucial in my having a data plan. 

They simply do not realize that the downtown area needs to have another tower. 

Right now I'm not even able to surf on my phone, I keep getting Cannot Open Page, Safari cannot open the page because it is not connected to the internet.

Just ran a speed test with truly remarkable speeds: :clap:

Ping: 363 ms
Download: 0.10Mbps
Upload: 0,00 Mbps



Who gives a crap about 4G? It's not compatible with my phone ROGERS. Instead of supporting their current users, they market a new network. Typical.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Anyone's speeds getting better in downtown Ottawa?


----------



## Dogz (Sep 4, 2009)

Mine speed is amazingly better as of yesterday! Two days in a row now, so thinking they have done something to fix things. It was extremely bad Tues/Wed...dropping to edge alot, but now I'm getting 2.5 down and .6 up...even at lunch hour!


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Funny that you say that because I noticed significant dropping to Edge and so on earlier in the week as well. I've also noticed the speeds getting better as well. Hopefully they've done something and it's not just pure luck 

I think they got tired of me calling every two weeks.


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

hmmm... don't be so fast...
Today is terrible again for me...


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Don't know how anyone in Gastown YVR can survive on Rogers or anywhere in downtown YVR for that matter.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

harzack86 said:


> hmmm... don't be so fast...
> Today is terrible again for me...


Same here.. It's crap again.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

Just be glad you don't have wind.  I'm using a datasick with router as my primary internet at home. 








Although my Telus connection is much faster...


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

That 1446ms ping is painful.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

The network is always going to be better on weekends and evenings because the problem has to do with the number of cellular devices in the area at a given time IMO. I'm not sure that their is anything that Rogers will be able to do about it either. Think back to the iPhone 4 launch when Steve Jobs had a similar issue. Just too many devices in the area. Downtown Toronto has had the same problem for years and I don't think its gotten any better. As soon as my office moved out of the financial district and down to the ACC, the network congestion problem was immediately solved for me.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Lunch hour here... Connection is still crap.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Speeds today downtown are quite good. Much better than before, is it a fluke? I'm getting speeds of about 145 KB/sec. Not bad considering I couldn't even view webpages before.

Let's hope it stays this way


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Aug 4, 2010)

I use Rogers in Kingston and its always lighting fast.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Anyone notice improvements in Ottawa downtown?


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

I think they've improved their tower downtown. I'm having pretty good speeds now even during lunch.

Screenshot of speed test taken yesterday during lunch believe it or not!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

That's good. It's certainly in Rogers best interest to improve the connection speed downtown. The West Coast Express commuter rail is bad for connection speed because you have a train of 1000+, 1500+ passengers and a good chunk of them are using 3G. I'd like to see how Toronto's Union Station is with all the GO Trains.


----------



## shwick (Jun 22, 2011)

Rounder said:


> Well they still haven't called. Yesterday I got really fed up, again took about 20 minutes to send a picture through email (1.3MB). Got through to Tech Support about my case escalation, he went to Tier 2, and Tier 2 notified him it was currently above them, and above the guys above them. So I told him this is frustrating and he agreed, I then told him I think I'll be leaving Rogers, he then transfers me to Retentions. Retentions then offered an additional $10 Data Credit for 3 years over the $5 Data credit I currently have... I accepted, but man, it's impossible to use my iPhone during the day!
> 
> Can't find a Carrier that comes close to this
> 
> ...


How are you getting all that for $27.50, best plan i see on rogers is $55/mo for 200 mins + 1gb data


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

shwick said:


> How are you getting all that for $27.50, best plan i see on rogers is $55/mo for 200 mins + 1gb data


The plan is worth 77.50 plus tax, and I basically have 50 dollars in credits on my account for 3 years. It's doable, not easy to get but doable.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Retentions. Threaten to cancel and they'll do that for you, but only if you're not in a contract.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

dona83 said:


> Retentions. Threaten to cancel and they'll do that for you, but only if you're not in a contract.


Nah I actually never got anywhere with threatening to cancel. That usually doesn't give you much. And also, I was only 6 months into my 3 year contract (been with Rogers for over 7 years though). Negotiating is quite easy once you know what to ask for and how to get it. 

Having Data in Ottawa be so horrible for months ended up getting me 15 dollars / month off my data plan. 

It's great though cause it seems as though Data services downtown have been restored.


----------



## shwick (Jun 22, 2011)

Rounder said:


> The plan is worth 77.50 plus tax, and I basically have 50 dollars in credits on my account for 3 years. It's doable, not easy to get but doable.


first of all you were dumb enough to sign a 3 year contract, so they figured they'd cut you some slack

second of all you were a long term customer

don't act secretive about something that is so obvious


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

shwick said:


> first of all you were dumb enough to sign a 3 year contract, so they figured they'd cut you some slack
> 
> second of all you were a long term customer
> 
> don't act secretive about something that is so obvious


How is signing a 3 year contract dumb? Especially with getting this deal? If I need a phone, I need a phone, and the cheapest way to do so for my needs is on contract. So.... Please enlighten me since you seem to be Mr. Knowitall


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

I've also noticed some improvements. There is still some huge lag at times and impromptu disconnects, but overall its much better than it used to be from a bandwidth standpoint IMO.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Just a quick update I got a call from Rogers and they have indeed increased the capacity of the tower around my work area (Bank and Sparks). He also said they are I'm the process of putting up another tower nearby however won't be up for many months. He also said there is an issue still with the tower close to Elgin / Somerset area and they will be increasing its capacity as well. All in all I'm not experiencing many issues anymore


----------



## skydivertak (Jul 20, 2011)

Interesting. I work near Bank and Sparks, and have noticed low speeds while in my building nearby. But when I first got an iPhone 3G, I tested speeds and got reasonable results. In fact, I found there was a sweetspot right outside the 240 Sparks entrance on Bank St. (across from the MacDs). There, I would get the best speed. Under my iPhone 4, I get 5 meg service there.

Someone has noticed 6 meg+ with 3 meg uploads(?) in some areas (he hasn't said where), but it might be due to HSPA+ service in some areas (although Rogers claims everywhere in Ottawa).

This map of Rogers towers may help figure things out, click on Ottawa: Rogers Sites in Southern Ontario


----------



## MacCrazy (Nov 12, 2010)

*Please help!!*

I'm hoping someone can help me out with this latest issue I've been having with my iPhone 4 and rogers 3G. For the past few months whenever I get into my neighborhood (literally in the middle of Ottawa), I have little to no signal on my iPhone. It has gotten progressively worse the last month. I always experience dropped calls in the few times that I can even make a call from home or even outside in the neighborhood. I do not have this issue in other parts of the city. I use my iPhone about 50% of the time at home.

I've called Rogers on three different occasions and they said the only thing that can now be done after their troubleshooting is to bring it into a Rogers store to have them look at it to see if there is an issue with the antennae. Has anybody ever had a similar issue? If so, did you bring it in for repair? Does anybody advise me to do this since the one year warranty has passed. I'm concerned if they do claim there is a problem with the iPhone that the issue will re-occur after they've repaired it.

My wife is with Bell (no smartphone) and she has never had any issues with dropped calls at home or in different parts of our neighborhood.

Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## equisol (Jan 12, 2008)

MacCrazy;

if you get good signal anywhere else, the Rogers guys are feeding you a load of crap. The first thing they will do is blame it on the iPhone, where it could be their tower that is overloaded or has issues. They are excellent at deflecting their own problem, kind of like Microsoft who will blame it first on the hardware, and then tell you to reboot. 
If you get 4 or 5 bar anywhere else, and only 2 n your neighborhood, then, its the tower, and not the iPhone.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

MacCrazy said:


> I'm hoping someone can help me out with this latest issue I've been having with my iPhone 4 and rogers 3G. For the past few months whenever I get into my neighborhood (literally in the middle of Ottawa), I have little to no signal on my iPhone. It has gotten progressively worse the last month. I always experience dropped calls in the few times that I can even make a call from home or even outside in the neighborhood. I do not have this issue in other parts of the city. I use my iPhone about 50% of the time at home.
> 
> I've called Rogers on three different occasions and they said the only thing that can now be done after their troubleshooting is to bring it into a Rogers store to have them look at it to see if there is an issue with the antennae. Has anybody ever had a similar issue? If so, did you bring it in for repair? Does anybody advise me to do this since the one year warranty has passed. I'm concerned if they do claim there is a problem with the iPhone that the issue will re-occur after they've repaired it.
> 
> ...


First off, never bring your iPhone to Rogers for any sort of troubleshooting / servicing. It's a waste of time.
Secondly, I would suggest you call back to them and specifically tell them that the service is unacceptable, that your wife is with Bell and experiences no issues at all, yet you can barely even make a phone call without it dropping. 

Download the Speedtest.net app on your phone, test the speeds, then go to another area of Ottawa and test again. If you're getting speeds over 4Mbps elsewhere then they can't ignore that. 

They played the stupid card with me and told me it was my phone, but once I told him that I was getting speeds of 6.5Mbps in Mississauga (which was true), he quickly relinquished his statement and proceeded to open up a case. 

Hope that can help you get started in your fight against Rogers. Good luck! You'll need it.


----------



## MacCrazy (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

Starting exactly at back to school (Sept 5th), I saw some decrease in service quality, connection hanging and resuming. It seems they have done a few improvements downtown Ottawa but not solved all their issues...


----------

